

Facebook revenue up 40%. Mobile ads bring in 23% of it. Shares down. - itry
http://www.google.com/search?q=facebook+revenue&tbm=nws

======
trial_pc
The value of Instagram acquisition is showing up. But still wondering..$1
billion?

